# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Patsy Kensit reveals TV judging dream

## Perdita

Patsy Kensit has revealed that she would like to secure a role as a reality show judge.

The actress spoke about her ambition in an interview with the Radio Times after being asked whether she would ever appear as a contestant on Strictly Come Dancing or Dancing On Ice.

Kensit replied: "I never say never, but I'd rather be a judge on those shows."

The star also discussed her decision to bow out from her role as Holby City's Faye Byrne, which she announced last month.

Discussing the reasons behind her exit, Kensit confessed: "I'm knackered! I work from 7am until seven at night five days a week. When I did Emmerdale, I saw more of my friends and family than I do working on Holby.

"I've had great storylines, but you have to have a life as well. I've been working flat-out and if you book a month out, as unpaid leave or whatever, you have to fit your whole life into that.

"The pressure to be happy and have a good time - it's impossible and you can't live like that. I love my job, and I'll continue working, but now I'm writing my autobiography."

----------


## Aqua98

Please no, just keep that dream in your head please!

----------


## moonstorm

And your book!!

----------

